# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Flores: Clavelón y Gladiolos ( bulbos)

## Nabicha

*Busco Clavelon y Gladiolos para sembrar * Los gladiolos que requiero son gladiolos blanco puro, es decir, que no tengan lineas rojas al interior de la flor, aprox 30-50 kilos de bulbos de gladiolo. Y en cuanto al clavelon, estoy en la búsqueda de clavelones para plantar desde 30 a 40 plantas.
Espero noticias al correo sandra_cat27@hotmail.com.
Slds,
Sandra 
Ambos tipos de flores serán plantados en Tacna.flor_gladiolo.jpgTemas similares: manejo de flores Pocas flores al llegar la primavera Bulbos, rizomas y plantines enrraizados para flor cortada Mas Flores en Perú y Ecuador Asesorias en Liofilizacion de Flores.

----------

